# Radeon 9800 PRO

## Um_Help

all graphics laggg!!! just gnome itself laggs. i turned on xmms and then turned on a visualization and i was geting .5 fps . i think radeon 9800 can do a bit better than that. any ideas as to what i am doing wrong or how i can fix it? im a newb so i probly screwed up somewhere. 

i emerged ati-drivers then did the flgrl config thing and i got gnome to load so i guess i did something right but i must not have done everything right.

any suggestions would be great.   :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

Run glxinfo and look for a line like this 

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

If it says "No", then run "opengl-update ati" and try it again. If that doesn't help, post your /var/log/XFree86.0.log file.

----------

## Um_Help

well i tried what u said but direct rendering would go on so here is my XFree86.0.log

```
XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-gss i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 12 September 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 17 11:28:32 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2578 card 1043,80f6 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2579 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,257b card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 8086,1019 card 1043,80f7 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1043,808a rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:0b:0: chip 109e,036e card 1002,0001 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:0b:1: chip 109e,0878 card 1002,0001 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:0c:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,0053 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:0c:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 03 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:0c:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbfe00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4e48) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xfe8f0000/16, I/O @ 0xb000/8, BIOS @ 0xfe8c0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4e68) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xfe8e0000/16

(--) PCI: (3:11:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xdfefe000/12

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),

   ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),

   ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),

   ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),

   ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R350 NH (R9800) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x08221ee8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R350 NH (R9800)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe8f0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xfe8c0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 3

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- TMDS

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Primary head ----------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: NEC  Model: 6604  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2003  Week: 22

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.290 greenY: 0.610

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 69 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: NEC LCD1760NX

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 35158213GA

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=33800

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Panel size found from DDC: 1280x1024

(II) fglrx(0): Total 6 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000d21

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfe8c0000 - 0xfe8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dfe0 - 0x0000dfe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000cf80 - 0x0000cf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): ----------------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): | panel native mode is 1280x1024 |

(II) fglrx(0): ----------------------------------

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 0

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

good luck   :Very Happy: 

some of that stuff is about my tv card i havnt even begun to think about that yet. i gues that will be my next project   :Laughing: 

----------

## hackerError

Hello, this is um_help's roommate.

I'm the one guilty of giving him the gentoo (drugs) and now hes addicted.

Some things to know about his computer that may help...

We are using genkernel.

I emerged rpm and we tried using rpm as instructed on the ati website (we were desperate!)

however rpm cdid its need dependencies thing, so we force installed it, I'm not quite sure thats the best method.  We also tried rpm2tgz and extracted the things everywhere we could think of.

his glxgears score is ~200 in fluxbox (I dunno why he uses gnome)

----------

## Wedge_

Don't try to install the rpm, it probably won't work properly. Have you tried the 3.2.5 ebuild?: 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

Make sure your /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to the sources for your current kernel before you run it.

Also take a look at the setup guide in the Radeon HOWTO thread. 

If it still isn't working, could you also post your current kernel config? (/usr/src/linux/.config) I've never used genkernel so I don't know what it might have enabled. The output of "dmesg" would also be useful.

----------

## hackerError

about genkernel...

its just like DIY except it lets you be lazy

typing genkernel --config brings up the make menuconfig dialog

then genkernel takes care of all the makr mrproper and mounting / boot and copying the stuff to /boot

genkernel - lazy way to do it!

----------

## Wedge_

So you still select all the options manually? In that case, check that you've got AGP support built as a module, that you selected the correct AGP chipset option for the motherboard you're using (eg "Via chipset support"), that DRM is disabled, and MTRR is enabled.

----------

## hackerError

he went to class but ill tell him

----------

## usingloser

Does his computer support 8X AGP.  The Geforce FX's lag horribly if you are not running 8X.  They work but are not truely backward compatible.  I don't know about the 9800.

----------

## Um_Help

yes my computer supports agp 8x. its asus p4c800-e brand new!!!

----------

## Um_Help

hey guy that says to enable MTRR and disable DRM

they are correct

any other bright ideas?

----------

## Wedge_

The 2.4 kernels don't always work with AGP 8x, so you should try setting it to 4x in the BIOS if your motherboard allows it. If it isn't possible to do that you may have better luck with a 2.6 kernel. 

Compile the AGP support in the kernel as a module (make sure you select the Intel chipset option), and do "modprobe agpgart" before starting X, and check that no agpgart errors appear in dmesg. Also, set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" in your XF86Config.

----------

